

Ask HN: Any interest in Swift based server side web framework? - mkrishnan

Apple has released python&#x2F;javascript&#x2F;c# like language for ios&#x2F;mac programming. exciting things about swift is it runs way faster than python&#x2F;objective-c but with ease of scripting language syntax. How nice it would be to use the same language for ios&#x2F;mac development as well as server side component.<p>Imagine a ExpressJs like framework for Swift along with npm like package manager would bring a type safe but still expressive framework running in a mac pro.<p>Any thoughts? is HN has similar thoughts?
======
rismay
Actually, this was discussed at the last session of Alt Conf. WebObjects is
"Server Side Swift." (SSS) If you look at EVERYONE that presented during the
keynote, they all had a hand in developing WebObjects. I think this would be
the Apple play:

* A lot of App developers develop iOS first as it is (Think Instagram). * The entire toolchain is provided by Apple. From IDE to digital distribution. * However, they have to go outside of the Apple ecosystem for Servers. * What if Apple could provide - along with distribution a server side EC2 style service. * Then, developers could use Swift in the cloud and their apps.

Here is the kicker: * Now developers can develop Web Apps to push to Android
and Windows phone devices with a completely Apple toolchain.

------
rajnp
The problem would be, swift needs xcode to develop and will run on OS X and
iOS. Even if there is any web framework for it, you need OS X (Mac) to run it
and your production server should be Mac :) Unless Apple released Swift
runtime for other OSes, I am not sure how helpful the web framework will be.

